# Stillwater, OK - 1 year old Male GSD, Craigslist



## Dixie (May 17, 2005)

FREE PURE GERMAN SHEPARD 
1 YEAR IN AUGUST 
NUTERED, ALL SHOTS 
LOVES KIDS 
405-338-8199 










http://stillwater.craigslist.org/zip/1292270173.html

My first time posting a dog- hope I have it formatted right. This kills me! I'm in Stillwater, and I wish I could go and pick him up. They didn't even spell Shepherd right.


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

He's beautiful! I hate to see dogs on Craigslist that are listed as "free." I always worry that they will fall into the wrong hands. I hope he finds a good, safe home.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

They didn't spell "Nutured" right either. *L*


----------



## Dixie (May 17, 2005)

Looks like they've removed the ad, hope he went to a good home.


----------

